
Show HN: Duckdoc – Automated Code Documentation - inlife
https://duckdoc.io
======
kevinyun
Nice job on the FAQ part and addressing most ~people~ developers' questions
"why not X?"

------
stephenr
I find it hard to believe people are still buying into the "use our tool which
only works with our service, it'll all be fine, promise" approach of things
like this.

